

Ask HN: How do you market your web app? - northband

Now that I have launched an evening/weekend project into a saturated marketplace - what is the best way to market it?
======
schutte
If you can tell us a bit more about the project, it might help. Marketing
strategy and tactics are pretty tightly coupled with the product.

... if it's a saturated market, minimally, figure out a way to position your
product out of that market and into another one.

~~~
northband
Its a document portal - shepherddocs.com. I had several requests to build a
simple client portal for accountants/financial advisors so decided to build
out a SaaS vs. do it per client. They're happy with it so I would like to
gradually get the word out.

Its a saturated market but I feel if I can capture a sliver of the need - that
would be enough to liberate some of this coder's free time. Also - a lot of
solutions are 'heavy' - these fellas just wanted a simple app that they can
customize and 'bolt' on to their web site.

Thanks for the curiosity.

